# Free Ipod with edu discount



## joeyjojo (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi this is my first post...

I noticed this today.....

http://www.apple.com/education/backtoschool/?cid=EDU-WWW-BTS062805-4LXNZ

Do these offers become available to Canadians usually as well?


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Welcome to ehMac!
Great deal! Most of the time these deals do not cross the border.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

iPetie said:


> Welcome to ehMac!
> Great deal! Most of the time these deals do not cross the border.


Last year the same education/ipod deal was in Canada and the USA, if it's gonna happen here you'd think they'd post it soon.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I hope we get it up here. It would be cool if they tied it in with the release of the new ibooks (long long long overdue).


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The fine print of course, is that you pay upfront for the iPod mini, and then send them a mail-in rebate to get your money back. And we all know how long mail-in rebates take to get back...


----------



## veras (Jun 10, 2005)

I really hope this is avail in Canada and new ibooks come soon


----------



## Sloan (Jun 27, 2005)

*Just missed it*

And here I just bought a new iMac a week ago. Damn, oh well...


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Sloan said:


> And here I just bought a new iMac a week ago. Damn, oh well...


If you want to sell it, I'm here!!!


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, I really hope they bring this to Canada, I'm going to be getting a PowerBook for university soon.


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

Sloan said:


> And here I just bought a new iMac a week ago. Damn, oh well...


 Call apple. if it's within a wek of shipping they might give you the benifit of the doubt under their price match policy. if not you may get a partial refund..


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Lars said:


> The fine print of course, is that you pay upfront for the iPod mini, and then send them a mail-in rebate to get your money back. And we all know how long mail-in rebates take to get back...


The big rip-off with the whole Mail-In-Rebate thing is that when you buy something like this that is "free after mir" you still pay the tax on it. Stores advertise products at really low price-points, but if it is a $100 product with a 50% off mir, then they advertise it as $50 after mail in rebate and you pay $15 tax instead of $7.50.

Z.


----------



## Raj69er (Nov 20, 2003)

*eh!*

WHen i was going into university last year, i cashed in on a similar deal which wasn't as sweet as this one. Firstly it was only a choice of the laptops not including the lowest ibook (i was gunning for a 15'' powerbook anyway), and it wasn't a free ipod but $275 off if u buy them together (iPod was $389 when i bought it).


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

I have used this program before. I is usually offered around the time that school starts, it is offered almost every year in Canada, and both purchases have to be on the same reciept!!! (very important) It is a sweet deal but usually you have to buy a machine, a printer (usually lexmark or epson) and the ipod, and then they send you a cheque for the price of the iPod. So far it has not been for the mini only the normal iPod, iPod photo. Just check educational promotions every once and a while.

But ensure that you buy it all at the same time, from the same educaitonal outlet (or apple) adn the printer, and that it is all on one reciept.

cheers guys


----------



## elook (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes it is also a Canadian promo according to the Apple store at Yorkdale. Not valid on a 12" iBook, however.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2005)

It is a Canadian promo - see here!


----------



## joeyjojo (Jun 28, 2005)

huh...finally, i have been waiting for this....but...eff...eff.eff...i notice the fine print says that the "12" ibook with the cd-rom drive" is excluded from this offer....does this mean those new ibooks that are sold online (i.e. the one with the combo drive...???)??? i had been waiting for this deal to buy the 12" ibook now i might have to reconsider if the money is right.....any thoughts??


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

in the states, the education store offers an option of a cd-rom drive iBook- the ones in Canada are combo drives- therefore are elegible for the iPod rebate

1] both items must be on the same reciept....(I called apple today to get the lowdown)
2] it must be purchased from an authorized reseller (like BestBuy)

This being said...you may want to wait until after next Thursday to be sure the products don't get updated then...thats when I'm waiting until, and no longer....(been 3 months already)there is some indication of an update happening soon...


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

zarquon said:


> The big rip-off with the whole Mail-In-Rebate thing is that when you buy something like this that is "free after mir" you still pay the tax on it. Stores advertise products at really low price-points, but if it is a $100 product with a 50% off mir, then they advertise it as $50 after mail in rebate and you pay $15 tax instead of $7.50.
> 
> Z.


One thing to note: a business can apply for a tax refund in situations like this... maybe it's possible for consumers to do the same thing? I know there is a form to fill out for these types of things, although I'm not sure how successful one would be in this particular situation.


----------



## yourgrass (Jul 6, 2005)

When ordering online, what document takes the form of the all-inclusive receipt?


----------



## beek (May 31, 2005)

thejst said:


> 1] both items must be on the same reciept....(I called apple today to get the lowdown)
> 2] it must be purchased from an authorized reseller (like BestBuy)
> 
> This being said...you may want to wait until after next Thursday to be sure the products don't get updated then...thats when I'm waiting until, and no longer....(been 3 months already)there is some indication of an update happening soon...


 Is there any way to get majorly effed by this deal? I'm not desperate to own an iPod but would certainly take one that is practically free. There is no way in heck, however, that I'm prepared to pay $225+ for it.
I have to order my powerbook soon... the scary possibility of somehow making a mistake is holding me back!

I guess no changes have been announced..?


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

i got my edu discount ipod! its great!


----------



## Paperweight (Jul 2, 2005)

I bet they will end it as soon as the new iBooks come out.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

